# Do You Bring Booze on your Backpacking Trips?



## ianscampbell (Aug 9, 2016)

I've always got a flask of whiskey on me - do you bring booze with you on your backpacking trips? What's your go to?

http://www.lovethebackcountry.com/booze-backcountry-bring-drinks-anywhere/


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2016)

Makes me more dehatrated then already am so no I much reefer perfect companion on hike.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietman (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice and concentrated, but dangerous for flamers in the fire.


----------



## frapcap (Aug 16, 2016)

We usually have light beer. Sure, its heavy and we usually don't drink it on the ascent. But once walking a ridge, that backpack starts to weigh a lot less.


----------



## ljch1210 (May 5, 2017)

Yes..i always do this ..


----------



## hikerboy (May 6, 2017)

Jack Honey

Sent from my LG-M150 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 13, 2017)

Beer is a horrible weight/intoxication ratio, I've never even tried this.

Assuming this is real backpacking and not screwing around in the woods running around on boomers, I think weed is obviously the best choice. Far less physical impact the next day... decent chance of sleeping through the night uninterrupted.

Then smoke again when you first wake up and you won't mind skipping the water bottle shower.

How many birds can you kill with one "stone"?


TL;DR ... weed is for hiking, bring a few bourbon nips and some Unisom if sleep isn't your thing on the natural.

Serious answer ... if you can muster sobriety for 48 hours, you're a god among men.


----------



## kiliman (May 15, 2017)

Only a hip flask with whiskey or brandy, for those cold nights after a rewarding jaunt.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Flask of Canadian Whiskey! My buddy packs in Bud Light... idiot.


----------



## gorge83 (Oct 25, 2017)

Whiskey for me. It's quite relaxing.


----------



## Treeline_chaser (Oct 31, 2017)

Scotch: Lagavulin


----------



## joevogel (Nov 6, 2017)

A flask of Tommyrodder cask strength gin..... its a life changer


----------



## Nick (Jan 3, 2018)

joevogel said:


> A flask of Tommyrodder cask strength gin..... its a life changer



I used to bring a bottle of wine  not very efficient though for backpacking


----------



## castleman003 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sober, weed, whiskey all options have been fun and rewarding


----------



## Nick_arnesen (Feb 1, 2018)

Gin I’d say is my new favorite that nice pine Flavourto keep with feeling outdoorsy. Usually only with camping tho hiking I try to stay light maybe a cigar to puff on


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 25, 2018)

Tequila.  Always Tequila


----------



## flacab23 (Apr 25, 2018)

ianscampbell said:


> I've always got a flask of whiskey on me - do you bring booze with you on your backpacking trips? What's your go to?
> 
> http://www.lovethebackcountry.com/booze-backcountry-bring-drinks-anywhere/



We always bring a six pack of an IPAA and have a beer on the top of the summit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (May 27, 2018)

None. No need. 

Being in nature is intoxicating enough. No need for enhancers. 

That said, when I used to backpack in the Sierra, in early summer when we were camping on snow, a small flask of whiskey does work wonders when added to hot chocolate as an after dinner desert drink. Warms to the core, in addition to fingers and toes.


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 15, 2018)

A flask of Everclear whiskey with some Kool Aid.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Jenna10 (Apr 11, 2019)

I really don't. My partner do like to bring 3-4 cans of lite beer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 14, 2019)

No
Alcohol any more. I good and done with that substance.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 18, 2019)

I've never even thought to bring alcohol on a backpacking hike.   You people have problems!


----------



## pony (May 27, 2021)

i will take it with aluminum bottles.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 27, 2021)

Do not usually backpack adult beverages.  We may partake once back to our vehicle.  We typically do not hike and camp.  our hikes are day hikes only.  Our packs have mostly safety gear and snacks.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes, and the weed.


----------



## pedxing (Jul 1, 2022)

I usually don't, but I will if my wife comes along.  I can do without the extra weight and the dehydration - but my wife is much happier if there is wine or some nice liquor to have in camp.


----------

